# Logo einschweben lasen [adobe P/A efects]



## LeXeR (17. Juni 2003)

hi erstmal 

kennt jemand zufällig nen gutes (leicht zu verstehendes) tut womit ich
über ein bereits erstelltes vid zubeginn ein logo kreisen/schweben lasen kann ?

Hatte das auch schon mit mehreren progs versucht ULEAD cool 3D/ adobe P. aber der erfolg war naja 

genial wäre es natürlich wenn sich das logo zusammenbaut auf dem screen *g*

hach und bevor ichs vergesse hat zufällig wer nen deutsches tut zu VEGAS 4.0 ??

vielen dnk schonmal


----------



## goela (17. Juni 2003)

Egal mit welchem Programm Du es machst, es braucht schon etwas Übung.
Welche Probleme hattest Du mit Cool 3D. Denn ich denke und weiss es aus Erfahrung, damit lässt sich am leichtesten so was zaubern. AfterEffects ist nicht einfach zu bedienen.

Deshalb mein Tipp:
- Logo mit Cool3D erstellen.
- Dann das Ganze übers Video legen. Wahrscheinlich muss Du aber noch ne Maske erstellen, damit Hintergrund transparent wird.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Juni 2003)

Bei konkreteren Fragen und Beispielen kann ich dir auch bei AfterEffects helfen. Ich kann mir jedoch gerade nich so ganz vorstellen, was dir da im Kopf an Idee rumschwirrt. Also heute Abend noch oder ab Sonntag Abend wieder werde ich dir gerne weiterhelfen, wenn du dein "Logo einschweben" etwas konkretisieren könntest


----------



## LeXeR (20. Juni 2003)

danke euch beiden 

das mit dem logo hab ich nun durch bischen rumbasteln gelöst 

aber ein porblem hab ich da noch:/ undzwar wie erstelle ich laufschriften in adobe premiere ?


habat da noch nen tip für mich ? 


danke nochmal


----------



## brecht (20. Juni 2003)

Laufschriften sind ganz einfach - du gehst auf erstellen - Titel und schwups bist du im richtigen Fenster - text eintippen und auf rollen stellen - fertig

is klar das das ein wenig knapp formuliert ist - aber mit ein wenig rumprobieren wird das schon


----------



## LeXeR (22. Juni 2003)

ehm ehm .....

ja also finden tue ich das was du meintest 
nur kapieren nicht ^^

du kennst doch sicherlich akte X da gabs immer so text einblenden
wie als würden diese von einer schreibmaschiene kommen.
genau sowas suche ich bzw bräuchte ich 


vielen dank nochmal für die mühe


----------



## brecht (22. Juni 2003)

alles klar - das geht nicht mit dem titeleditor - mir würde nur einfallen, wie man es in aftereffekts macht - ist aber so wie ich es jetzt machen würde total aufwendig und umständlich - man müsste für jeden buchstaben eine eigene ebene einsetzen, und diese der reihe nach einblenden - ich glaub da lohnt der aufwand nicht


----------



## LeXeR (22. Juni 2003)

heheh ne das lohnt dann wirklich nicht ^^

bräuchte rund 2-300 buchstaben  

aber bin für jeden tipp/hilfe offen


----------



## kasper (22. Juni 2003)

Gehe mal auf swishzone und lade die mal die free trial version von SWiSH runter. Damit kannst du deinen Text schreiben und den Effekt Schreibmaschine einfügen. Vorher natürlich noch Auflösung, Videocompression, und Framerate für dein Video auswählen. Jetzt als AVI exportieren, und in den Schnittprogramm mit Chroma-Key oder Alphamaske bearbeiten, so dass man dann dein Video mit der Schreibmaschinenschrift sehen kann.


----------



## LeXeR (23. Juni 2003)

danke für denn tipp 
das echt nen tolles tool , nur ich bekomms nich gebacken es tranzparent einzufügen 

also text- schreibmaschiene is klar
ausgabe als avi auch

am gewünschten punkt einfügen und per rechter maustaste auf trancperency? klicken nur funzt das net wirklich .

schade eigentlich ://


----------



## brecht (23. Juni 2003)

nur mit auf transparenz klicken wird das auch nicht funktionieren. welche hintergrundfarbe hat das video denn? ideal wäre blau, dann könntest du den bluescreen anwenden - mit anderen farben gehts aber auch - vielleicht machste mal nen screenshot, damit man besser bescheid weiß worans liegt


----------



## kasper (23. Juni 2003)

Hier ist die erste Möglichkeit: Alpha-Maske
1. In deinen SWiSH Projekt den Text mit deiner Wünschfarbe und Effekt erstellen und als AVI abspeichern. (AVI1)
2. Bei den selben SWiSH Projekt den Hintergrund auf schwarz und die Schriftfarbe als weiss einstellen. Auch als AVI abspeichern. Dieses Avi wird später als Alpha-Maske dienen.(AVI2)
3. Mit deinen Schnittprogramm dein Video in eine Videospur legen. Das AVI1 eine Spur darüberlegen und den Alphamaske-Effekt auswählen. Als Alpha-Maske jetzt AVI2 auswählen, und der Hintergrund von AVI1 müsste jetzt Transparent sein.


Hier ist die zweite Möglichkeit: Chromakey (BlueBox)
1. In deinen SWiSH Projekt den Text mit deiner Wünschfarbe und Effekt erstellen. Für den Hintergrund eine Farbe aussuchen, die nicht in der Schriftfarbe zu finden ist, und als AVI abspeichern. (AVI1)
3. Mit deinen Schnittprogramm dein Video in eine Videospur legen. Das AVI1 eine Spur darüberlegen und den Chromakey-Effekt auswählen. Die Hintergrundfarbe von AVI1 als BlueBox-Farbe einstellen.


Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Alpha-Maske, weil ich da ein saubereres Ergebnis bekomme als mit Chromakey.


----------

